#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configurar Link Dedicado BRT no MK - Roteador Huawei 2809 IP L2TP

## taq

Pessoal,

Coloquei um link dedicado da Brt aqui no provedor.
O problema é que sou novo no sistema e não sei colocar o treco para funfar. Eu estou usando ADSL por enquanto, mas está no talo mesmo.
Sendo assim, como faço para configurar o danado deste link no MK.
O roteador que tenho é o "Huawei 2809 IP L2TP"
O link dedicado vem através de um par metálico entra no roteador e daí por diante.. eu não sei fazer o trem funcionar. Também vem com IPs fixos, no caso configurar utilizando o IP fixo (200.126.xxx.xx0)
Quem puder me ajudar, ficarei muito grado e honrado.

Abraços,

TaQ.
 :Smile:

----------


## xandemartini

> Pessoal,
> 
> Coloquei um link dedicado da Brt aqui no provedor.
> O problema é que sou novo no sistema e não sei colocar o treco para funfar. Eu estou usando ADSL por enquanto, mas está no talo mesmo.
> Sendo assim, como faço para configurar o danado deste link no MK.
> O roteador que tenho é o "Huawei 2809 IP L2TP"
> O link dedicado vem através de um par metálico entra no roteador e daí por diante.. eu não sei fazer o trem funcionar. Também vem com IPs fixos, no caso configurar utilizando o IP fixo (200.126.xxx.xx0)
> Quem puder me ajudar, ficarei muito grado e honrado.
> 
> ...


Não tem segredo nenhum não... É só vc mudar o ip da placa de rede do MK por onde vai entrar o link, coloca nela um ip acima do IP do roteador, e mudar o gateway do mikrotik para o IP do roteador... Se vc já tem o NAT funcionando, tá feito a troca!

----------


## Mirandapb

Ola xandemartini, voce foi bem direto na solução do amigo acima, mas é so isso mesmo? não precisa indicar DNS primario e secundário? ou eles sao adicionados automaticamente, como quando voce configura o ADSl e seleciona a opção "Use Peer DNS", nas configurações pppoe cliente?. Tenham todos um bom fim de semana.

----------


## xandemartini

> Ola xandemartini, voce foi bem direto na solução do amigo acima, mas é so isso mesmo? não precisa indicar DNS primario e secundário? ou eles sao adicionados automaticamente, como quando voce configura o ADSl e seleciona a opção "Use Peer DNS", nas configurações pppoe cliente?. Tenham todos um bom fim de semana.


yep, vc tem razão... mas provavelmente, se usava nat, já devia ter configurado o DNS... ou pode ter usado o DNS nos próprios clientes. De qualquer forma, pode usar 201.10.1.2 como dns primário... secundário da pra ser o 201.10.120.3, são os dns recursivos abertos da Brasil Telecom...

----------


## taq

Pessoal,

o seguinte, meu MK está fazendo o roteamento, pois o modem ADSL está configurado como bridge.
Com isso, basta fazer a configuração acima que estará tudo ok? ou terei que fazer alguma outra alteração? se sim, quais os procedimentos a serem feitos?

Grato,

TaQ...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

